# removing moray eel ?



## vic2367 (Jul 23, 2010)

whats the best way or easiest way too remove a moray eel from my tank ?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I wouldn't want to be in your shoes LOL. I don't really have a clue but how big is it? Would you be able to grab it behind it's head like you would a snake? 

If no-one here has a good way to do it, maybe check with your local fish store to see if they have any hints about how to get him out.


----------



## vic2367 (Jul 23, 2010)

its about 6in in lenth ,,assume hes a baby,,but i want him out ,,,am gonna donate hin too my local fish place


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

you could set up a tap made from a milk bottle just bait with his favorite food!!!


----------



## vic2367 (Jul 23, 2010)

got it done,, had too take all my live rock . move it around some and netted the eel ,,,took him to the fish spot


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

vic2367 said:


> got it done,, had too take all my live rock . move it around some and netted the eel ,,,took him to the fish spot


Good job. I'm glad to hear it went well and you were able to net it.

Initially I was thinking you had a big old boy - thus the picking up thought.


----------

